# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Jeff

## MagNity

quedan 12 horas,... 12 horas para que nuestro Jeff nos hipnotize y caigamos a sus pies llenando los post de elogios hacia su persona. Para evitar esta influencia y estar limpio de cualquier poder he decidido adelantarme y Felicitarle!!!! ya!!!, para que mi felicitación sea sincera y no una mera manipulación de aquel que en los reflejos de una ilusión mantiene su poder.
cogeré sabanas blancas (aunque no sea mojadas como dice la canción) y cegaré  todos los espejos, para que su cumpleaños sea limpio de todo poder extraño y sea eso si un cumpleaños especial y REALMENTE mágico.

Jeff, mis mejores deseos un día por delante (si, tengo la puntualidad al punto de llegar siempre mucho antes,...xD). así tendrás 24 horas de mis mejores deseos. FELICIDADES!!!

----------


## Ritxi

Joer Jordi, he flipao, tenía controlado que era el viernes y he dudado por uns instantes  :07:

----------


## Magnano

Pues feliz cumpleaños por adelantado!

----------


## AHC

FELIZ CUMPLEA&#209;OS JEFF !!!!....Un abrazo ENORME  :Wink1: 


Ariel

----------


## Ritxi

Pero no dicen que da mala suerte adelantarse  :117: 


Yo por si las moscas no te felicito hasta mañana  :Cool1:

----------


## mago alcala

Jeff, feliz cumpleaños y que tengas un buen día. Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## Ming

Felicidades Jeff  :Smile1:

----------


## Pesuke

Feliz cumple Jeff!! mis mejores deseos para ti!!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

MUy feliz cumpleaños, y muchos exitos para este año.
Abrazo
Ezequiel.

----------


## Magnano

Ahora si, feliz cumpleaños!

----------


## eidanyoson

Felicidades dentro y fuera del espejo Jeff. Y que sean muchos más  :Cool1:

----------


## Ming

O el foro va mal... o mi ordenador va mal... o el mensaje de Eidan es solo para modeadores...

*FELICIDADES* de nuevo *JEFF*  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1: 


PD. Aleluya, ya lo veo  :302:

----------


## Magnano

creo que era cosa del foro, yo tampoco lo veia hasta ahora

----------


## MagNity

si, cuando ponías pagina 2 cargaba la 1,... pero ya ta!!!
por cierto, tenía razón, todos habeis caido en su efecto hipnótico!!! jejejee
bueno, Jeff, espero que realmente estés pasando un gran día de cumpleaños...
PD:vaya, yo tambien he sido influenciado...glups

----------


## Pulgas

FELICIDADES,
maestro.
FELICIDADES,
amigo.

----------


## Jeff

¡Caramba!

No me había dado cuenta que existía esta sección! vaya moderador que soy!

Gracias a todos por vuestros deseos. 

Deseo fervientemente que Dios, Buda, Krishna, los extraterrestres, la cienciologia  o sea cual sea vuestras creencias, les devuelva el doble de lo que me deseáis.

No temáis que les hipnotice o no, por el mero hecho de que ustedes saben que soy hipnotizador, ya están sugestionables, pero más aun, están sugestionado, hipnotizado día y noche por la maestra de la hipnosis: la televisión.

Una muestra de una de esta experiencia de hipnosis, sugestionabilidad o como quieran llamarla,  muy contrariamente a lo que se cree, no requiere sueños para inducir hipnosis. ..

...De hecho, ¡ya lo están! porque he logrado mientras leían estas lineas, provocar un cambio favorable en el hemisferio derecho de vuestro cerebro, el subconsciente...

... realizando así una sutil motivación y expectación de duda y curiosidad...

...generando lo que se llama: apertura a la sugestionabilidad o, más técnicamente: una suave ancla...

¿No me creen?, vamos a hacer una prueba ¿quieren?:

Relájate y respira hondo, no, no te asuste que no te dormiré, solo es una prueba que te hará sentir y probar lo poderosa que es la hipnosis...


...¿Estas, tranquilo solo ante el ordenador?, bien...










...Ahora, pon tu mente en blanco y imagínate una experiencia que ya viviste, una simpática y muy común experiencia: *Bostezar*




Imagínate y visualiza como se arquea suavemente el interior de tu boca... como se contrae tu lengua... siente ese suave y placentero... muy placentero cosquilleo en tu boca.



No puedes resistirlo, no te retenga... BOSTEZA que te sentirás mejor, es irresistible. ¡Déjalo salir!




Sugestión esa es la clave!




Gracias por las felicitaciones, nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Magnano

No se si he bostezado por ganas de bostezar, o por esto, pero la cosa es que he bostezado

----------


## Mistico

Nada, nada no me lo creo... yo también he bostezado...pero es que son las 11 de la mañana!!!! Demasiado temprano para no bostezar.


:P

----------


## MagNity

Os lo adverti!!!! bufff, a mi aún me está subiendo el bostezo pero el muy... no acaba de salir!!! Jeff no me hagas eso, que se me ha quedado el bostezo a medias y ahora estoy con mal estar!!! 
1 minute late...
ufff, por fin... si es que.

----------


## Ming

... me da miedo ir a la conferencia de Jeff...  :07:

----------


## Jeff

:302: 

¡Tranquila que no muerdo!

Más miedo debería darte la televisión.

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Iban

¡Por las sandalias de Mahoma, Jeff! ¿A tu edad todavía se cumplen años? Qué p*tada, ¿no?

Jjjjjjjj....

----------


## Magnano

> ¡Por las sandalias de Mahoma, Jeff! ¿A tu edad todavía se cumplen años? Qué p*tada, ¿no?
> 
> Jjjjjjjj....


Y que lo digas tu...   :Na:

----------

